# ló - speciális használata



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

A *ló* szavunknak van-e olyan plusz jelentése szerintetek, hogy "(nagyon) nagy", mivel két állat neve alapján - _lótücsök/tetű_ és _lódarázs_ - felmerült bennem, hogy elképzelhető, hiszen nem arra utalnak, hogy a felmenőik között ló is szerepelt, hanem inkább arra, hogy olyanok mint egy tücsök/darázs, csak sokkal _nagyobb_ változatban. (Bár persze, hogy nem egyszerűen csak nagyobbak, de lehet, hogy ennyire már nem kell belemenni.)
Még az is erre utal, hogy pl. a lóbab növény is lehet, hogy ezen az alapon kapta a nevét, hiszen nagyobb, mint az átlagos babfajta.


----------



## Encolpius

Minden jel arra mutat, hogy a ló több nyelvben nagy- jelentéssel is bír. 
A lóbab szó először 1791-ben lett lejegyezve, esetleg a német Pferdebohne mintára keletkezett, amely pedig az angol horse gram fordítása lehetett. 
Egyéb kevésbé ismert ilyen szavaink a lósóska vagy lómenta. 
Viszont a lóhere esetében nem a méretre utal a szó, hanem a növény leveleinek heréhez való hasonlóságára. (én nem látok benne semmilyen hasonlóságot ), más ló és méretre utaló szavaink eredetét jobb ne vitassuk.  Bár más nyelvekben is ugye hasonló szót használnak, véletlen, vagy tényleg a ló- és nagy- összefüggés fellelhető. 
ThomasK biztosan örülne, hogy felkutassuk, más nyelvekben (lényegében csak a görögben, esetleg tagalogban ) fellelhető-e a ló- és a nagy- összefüggése.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem, legalább is a köznyelvben, biztos van. Például a _lóadag _(mondjuk gyógyszerből) az olyan, hogy még a lovat is "leteszi a lábáról" , tehát jó (_=ló_) nagy ...


----------



## Encolpius

igen, ez is jó példa, de a lóadag is létezik más nyelvekben is (pl. csehben, de talán nyitottam is erről topicot)...és talán még van több "lovas" szó....


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... de a lóadag is létezik más nyelvekben is (pl. csehben, de talán nyitottam is erről topicot)...


Én ezt nem látom ellentmondásnak tekintettel arra, hogy a _*ló *_errefelé a legnagyobb állat, amivel az ember "normális körülmények közt" találkozhat (vagy találkozhatott, mert manapság inkább autókkal találkozunk, még a járdán is ...). Ezzel azt akarom mondani, hogy nem feltétlen szükséges külföldi hatást feltételezni minden esetben, hasonló vagy akár azonos szólások/kifejezések létre jöhetnek egymástól függetlenül is.


----------



## Zsanna

Viszont, ha ennyire elterjedt, akkor az a furcsa, hogy nincs belőle több a nyelvünkben. (Nem készíthetünk listát, sajna, de én próbáltam magamnak és nagyon sok nem jött össze.)
Minden esetre köszi a meglátásokat!


----------



## francisgranada

A _lóherét _biztosan, de azt hiszem a _lóbabot _is kihagyhatjuk tekintettel arra hogy van _tehénbab, galambbab, korallbab_, de _nikkelbab, mariskabab és viszkető  bab _is. Lehet, hogy a saját példám, a lóadag sem igazán jó, mert nem feltétlenül az adag méreteire utal, hanem gyakran inkább annak erősségére. 

Úgyhogy az az érzésem, hogy inkább kivételesek az olyan szavak, amelyekben a *ló* kimondottan a méretre utal. Ha így van, akkor a válaszom a Zsanna kérdésére az, hogy igazából nincs a ló szavunknak ilyen plusz jelentése.


----------



## Akitlosz

Persze, hogy azt jelenti a ló előtag, hogy nagyobb a szokásosnál, átlagosnál!

A lódarázs a legnagyobb darazsak közé tartozik. A lótetű is meglehetősen méretes.
A lórúgás szót sem csak a valódi lórúgásra használjuk, hiszen manapság a kevés ló és a rikta ember, ló kapcsolatok miatt ritkán fordul elő. Nagy rúgást, illetve kiütést, kábulatot jelent, hasonló állapotot, mint amilyenbe egy lórúgástól kerülne az ember.

Miért nincsen belőle több? Mert a ló szónak nem az az eredeti jelentése, hogy nagyon nagy, arra ott van a pontosan erre kitalált nagyon nagy kifejezés.
Viszont egy nagy méretű darázsfajra nem igazán lenne megfelelő elnevezés, hogy nagydarázs. Állatoknál inkább másik állathoz való _hasonlóság_ alapján adnak nevet. Lásd még például elefántfóka, viziló.


----------



## tomtombp

További példák a  lóf..., lósz.., (bocsánat) és a "nagy ló betűk" is. Mindegyikük a (nagy) méretre utal.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> További példák a lóf..., lósz.., (bocsánat) és a "nagy ló betűk" is. Mindegyikük a (nagy) méretre utal.


Tényleg . De szerintem nem elég általános a "ló"  ilyen használata ahhoz, hogy már "plusz jelentésről" beszéhessünk. Alkalmasint más állatot is használunk, például nem csak "ló betűk" vannak, hanem "marha nagy betűk" is   ...


----------

